# cobia/killer whale report



## Capt. Myles Colley

0-2 on cobia today one no eater and one that went down before we could throw. We also saw what we belive to be a killer whale. We first thought it was a huge mako until we got close and saw the tail was flat. It was definitly a whale about 15-20 ft long, dark color, pointed nose, swimming extremly fast right of the bar. It did not have a tall dorsal fin like a male orca and it was by its self.


----------



## sail7seas

that must have been a pretty wild sight seeing that monster in the water. did you see the cobia off of orange beach?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

No. we were fishing out P cola. We saw the whale right off of fort pickins beach


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/21/2009)*0-2 on cobia today one no eater and one that went down before we could throw. We also saw what we belive to be a killer whale. We first thought it was a huge mako until we got close and saw the tail was flat. It was definitly a whale about 15-20 ft long, dark color, pointed nose, swimming extremly fast right of the bar. It did not have a tall dorsal fin like a male orca and it was by its self.


Sounds like a black fish.


----------



## Bullshark

There was a article in Woods N Water 2 months ago with pictures of over 100 Killer Whales in the gulf. My intrest has been peeked ever since. You are lucky sir.


----------



## kingling

we saw a big[i mean big] mako off the pier this morning that may have been it


----------



## dantheman1

ha thats nice to know....and here I was plannin on taking the yak out there this week.


----------



## JoshH

I thought an Orca and a Killer Whale were the same thing?


----------



## Cobia Captain

They are.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

> *kingling (3/21/2009)*we saw a big[i mean big] mako off the pier this morning that may have been it


*"SHE"S BACK " this time were going to bring two barrels, she'll never take down two barrels.*

*SHE knows were here, its her world were just livin in it!:letsdrink*


----------



## gmblnfool

What did you throw at the Orca that had lock jaw so I'll know to try something different?:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Myles, saw you jack one up late this afternoon, congrats. Hats off to you being out there in those conditions in that boat and catching a fish, that's awesome. It was pretty snotty this morning, thankfully it calmed down some around lunch. We didn't see anything at all today -just a bunch of empty water, maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## John B.

> *JoshH (3/22/2009)*I thought an Orca and a Killer Whale were the same thing?


technically they aren't even whales. they are dolphins.

and yes, that mako we saw was a JUMBO... for a second, someone thought it was a "mongo freaking cobia" oke

every bit of 800+


----------



## sirmashalot

saw a large mako friday right outside the bar near the s curves it was the largest shark i have ever seen. fishing on fully involved. today sucked we ran the cut to destin and fished back didnt see a thing.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

It was definitely not a Mako. It had a flat tail. Makos tails like all fish go side to side. Mammals tails go up and down. I'm not positive it was a killer whale but I know it was not a Mako.


----------



## Xanadu

Things are sure going to get nutty around here if some kid gets eaten by a Killer Whale.



Just sayin.


----------



## countryjwh

> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/22/2009)*It was definitely not a Mako. It had a flat tail. Makos tails like all fish go side to side. Mammals tails go up and down. I'm not positive it was a killer whale but I know it was not a Mako.


i think you contradicted yourself. mammal tails go sise to side


----------



## Xanadu

> *countryjwh (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/22/2009)*It was definitely not a Mako. It had a flat tail. Makos tails like all fish go side to side. Mammals tails go up and down. I'm not positive it was a killer whale but I know it was not a Mako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you contradicted yourself. mammal tails go sise to side
Click to expand...



You mean the mammals with gills that live in the ocean or the ones that have lungs?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

> *countryjwh (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/22/2009)*It was definitely not a Mako. It had a flat tail. Makos tails like all fish go side to side. Mammals tails go up and down. I'm not positive it was a killer whale but I know it was not a Mako.
> 
> 
> 
> i think you contradicted yourself. mammal tails go sise to side
Click to expand...



yea i believe thats what he meant.. it was definetly not a mako.. we had a good look at it and followed it for a couple hundred yards


----------



## countryjwh

> *Xanadu (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *countryjwh (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/22/2009)*It was definitely not a Mako. It had a flat tail. Makos tails like all fish go side to side. Mammals tails go up and down. I'm not positive it was a killer whale but I know it was not a Mako.
> 
> 
> 
> i think you contradicted yourself. mammal tails go sise to side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the mammals with gills that live in the ocean or the ones that have lungs?
Click to expand...

:banghead:banghead the ones that live in the ocean!


----------



## BuckWild

> *Xanadu (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *countryjwh (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/22/2009)*It was definitely not a Mako. It had a flat tail. Makos tails like all fish go side to side. Mammals tails go up and down. I'm not positive it was a killer whale but I know it was not a Mako.
> 
> 
> 
> i think you contradicted yourself. mammal tails go sise to side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the mammals with gills that live in the ocean or the ones that have lungs?
Click to expand...

mammals can have gills?


----------



## Greenjeans

Last summer while headeding out of the Pensacola Pass I saw something similar. Thought my eyes were playing tricks but it definately was some kind of whale looking fish and was very fast. Not a shark.. Saw passing through the waves just breaking the surface. Both me and my buddy looked at each other and said "What the heck was that?"


----------



## KerryLynn

Identification can be tricky but a killer whale is one of the most readily identified marine animals encountered. An orca and a killer whale are the same things and are black with white markings and have a centrally located, tall, triangular dorsal fin. The There have been unverified reports for years that there where killer whales in the Gulf, however those reports were disregarded by scientist untill the first documented interaction last summer by a NOAA observer. The observer documented a male, a female, and a juvinile. They usually travel in extended family groups.


----------



## specslayer

someone should call monster quest?


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

Yeah I saw something up in the tower solo it was really big, and it was deep. I was the only one to see it and couldn't believe what I saw or expect anyone else to believe because it was gone before I could get the others attention. I think it was a big mako cuz our boat ran right over it and it went deep. At first i thought it was a scholl of bait but I saw it deep and it was a big fish whatever it was. This was about ten yrs ago and by the way I still plan on going kayak fishing as soon as the surf dies down.


----------



## Tuna Man

> *countryjwh (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/22/2009)*It was definitely not a Mako. It had a flat tail. Makos tails like all fish go side to side. Mammals tails go up and down. I'm not positive it was a killer whale but I know it was not a Mako.
> 
> 
> 
> i think you contradicted yourself. mammal tails go sise to side
Click to expand...

Whatever...nice sighting if a Whale...:takephoto:banghead:banghead


----------



## Xanadu

> *BuckWild (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *countryjwh (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/22/2009)*It was definitely not a Mako. It had a flat tail. Makos tails like all fish go side to side. Mammals tails go up and down. I'm not positive it was a killer whale but I know it was not a Mako.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you contradicted yourself. mammal tails go sise to side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the mammals with gills that live in the ocean or the ones that have lungs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mammals can have gills?
Click to expand...



No, I was being sarcastic. Dude said that Shark tails went up and down and mammals side to side. Fish tails generally move from side to side. Mammals - with lungs - have flat tails that move up and down.


----------



## Xanadu

On a serious note. Say this is one of those new Gulf Killer Whales or even the tiny look alike Dolphin killer whale things. Can we get in trouble for hooking it if we were trying to catch Makos?


----------



## Evensplit

Clay's gonna need a bigger powerhead. I'll get the .50 on order.


----------



## BuckWild

> *Xanadu (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BuckWild (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *countryjwh (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/22/2009)*It was definitely not a Mako. It had a flat tail. Makos tails like all fish go side to side. Mammals tails go up and down. I'm not positive it was a killer whale but I know it was not a Mako.
> 
> 
> 
> i think you contradicted yourself. mammal tails go sise to side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the mammals with gills that live in the ocean or the ones that have lungs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mammals can have gills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I was being sarcastic. Dude said that Shark tails went up and down and mammals side to side. Fish tails generally move from side to side. Mammals - with lungs - have flat tails that move up and down.
Click to expand...

Whew, I thought I missed something in Biology class!


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

> *John B. (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoshH (3/22/2009)*I thought an Orca and a Killer Whale were the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> technically they aren't even whales. they are dolphins.
> 
> and yes, that mako we saw was a JUMBO... for a second, someone thought it was a "mongo freaking cobia" oke
> 
> every bit of 800+
Click to expand...

*CAREFUL SON THAT SLOGAN HAS BEEN COPYRIGHTED:letsparty*

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblPostSignature>--------------------------------------------------------------------
Anchoring for cobia fishing is like washing your feet with socks on, it doesn't make any damn sense!!!

Angler formerly known as _VS200B._

*By the way isn't that big old concrete and wooden thing you cobia fish on anchored pretty good:moon make sure you take your socks off tonight before bathing*


----------



## how2fish

I was in Costa Rica a couple of years ago and thought a killer whale was headed right for the 28ft center console we were sailfishing out of...turned out to to be a pilot whale...all black 16 or more feet long...moved very fast....really fast until I knew we weren't about to be attacked by a killer whale. Capt I was fishing with said they saw them and killer whales from time to time..Killer whales were normally seen in groups..he said both would come right up to the beach.

..and FREAK the surfers out!


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *how2fish (3/23/2009)*I was in Costa Rica a couple of years ago and thought a killer whale was headed right for the 28ft center console we were sailfishing out of...turned out to to be a pilot whale...


That's what I figured it was.

I said "black fish" because that is what we always called them.


----------



## Lucky Dawg

bigger numbers of Killers whales are showing up in in the Gulf.

http://www.ajc.com/news/content/shared-gen/ap/National/Killer_Whales_Gulf.html?cxntlid=thbz_hm


----------



## Pafisher

Here is avideo of a small pod of killer whales taken off the Texas coast last year.


----------



## MARLIN DOG

What about PILOT whales


----------



## fmitchell

It doesn't matter. If it eats the endangered RED SNAPPER ---- Shot that SOB on the next sighting,


----------



## prostreet78

:clap


----------



## prostreet78

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## TOBO

Well if it eats flipper, who eats red snapper, pray it stays!


----------



## Pourman1

Pilot Whale , Pygmy Sperm Whale ?? :letsdrink


----------



## Retrofit

Not quite the fact. NOAA has a report published in 1995 titled, "KILLER WHALE (Orcinus orca):

Northern Gulf of Mexico Stock." It pretty well documents the history up to that time of the visual confirmed encounters with Orcas in the Gulf of Mexico. It is an interesting read. You will find the report at the URL below.



http://www.nefsc.noaa.gov/publications/tm/tm162/280.pdf


----------

